# Need A Costume Idea



## SEFD111 (Apr 21, 2010)

So my wife and I are off to a Halloween Party hosted by some people at her work. I need a good costume idea. Here is the hard part (at least for me). She works in a Operating Room so gore for these people is ho hum boring... I want something cool and unique, but it would be nice to easily eat and of course drink while in the costume!! Give me some ideas folks!!!!! Thanks


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Is there a theme for the party? Are you looking for a costume idea for the two of you?


----------



## SEFD111 (Apr 21, 2010)

No Theme... I am mostly looking for something for me, but a coordinating costume idea might be cool.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

SEFD111 said:


> So my wife and I are off to a Halloween Party hosted by some people at her work. I need a good costume idea. Here is the hard part (at least for me). She works in a Operating Room so gore for these people is ho hum boring... I want something cool and unique, but it would be nice to easily eat and of course drink while in the costume!! Give me some ideas folks!!!!! Thanks


If gore doesn't scare them, how about a malpractice lawyer? All you need is a suit, tie and briefcase. Or better yet a ZOMBIE Lawyer!










_Picture from My Ghoul Friday Blog http://www.ghoulfriday.com/ a fun blog for fans of all things Halloween._


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

after a suggestion like that...well that trumps any idea i had!


----------



## SEFD111 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!!


----------

